# Nicht rechteckiges Bild zeichnen



## aze (19. Mai 2011)

Hi

Wie kann ich ein nicht rechteckiges Bild in Java zeichnen.Es gibt ja in Graphics2D nur die Methode drawImage die ein rechteckiges Bild zeichnet und draw(Shape) die ja nicht fuer Bilder geeignet ist.Kann man irgendwie ein Shape Object mit Bilderhintergrund erzeugen ?

schoene Gruesse

Aze


----------



## Marco13 (19. Mai 2011)

Ja, da gibt's AFAIK sowas wie TexturePaint, AAABER: Vermutlich willst du (wenn es z.B. um Sprites in einem Spiel geht) eher ein Bild, das teilweise Transparent ist?


----------



## aze (19. Mai 2011)

Hi

Erstmal danke fuer die Antwort.Es geht tatsaechlich um ein Spiel und zwar um Quix: YouTube - ‪C64 Quix‬&rlm;

Die im Video blau markierten inneren Flaechen sollen Teile eines Fotos enthalten.


----------



## Marco13 (19. Mai 2011)

Ah, OK, dafür wäre ein TexturePaint (Java Platform SE 6) wohl perfekt geeignet. Man kann damit die "sichtbaren" bereiche einfach als Shape zeichnen.


----------



## Matthias K. (19. Mai 2011)

Hi,
wenn du sowieso Graphics nutzt, kannst du doch das komplette Bild zeichnen 
und die nicht sichtbaren Stellen übermalen.


----------



## aze (20. Mai 2011)

Matthias K. hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> wenn du sowieso Graphics nutzt, kannst du doch das komplette Bild zeichnen
> und die nicht sichtbaren Stellen übermalen.



Auch ne gute Idee.Werd ich mal ausprobieren.


----------

